# etoille cannot be installed by wrong licence



## roelof (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello, 

When I want to install x11/etoile I get a message that a wrong licence is being used. 

The licence being used is a ASL licence.

Does anyone heard of that licence or can I better contact the package maintainer?

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2012)

The port is marked as DEPRECATED. It will be removed completely sometime in the near future.


----------



## roelof (Aug 8, 2012)

Pity. A few months ago a new version was released and it looks to promossing project to me. 
Then I have to look for another wm or de which uses gnustep.

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2012)

You can try contacting the maintainer. The message says it's deprecated because it needs to be updated to a newer version and the old version is broken beyond repair. You can ask if he's working on that or not.


----------



## roelof (Aug 8, 2012)

Oke, I will do that. Thanks for the help.

Roelof


----------

